# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  من روائع أحمد الصانع :-

## كويتيه وكلي فخر

*قبل أبتدي عندي طلب ..
ركِّز 
طلب ماهو " رجاء " !
ما أبي تجاوبني .. 
ولا تستغرب إني أسألك

لا تنصدم من عزلتي حالي مثل : أبو العلاء
عندي سبب : ما تستحق إنِّي أجيك و أوصلك

لا تعتبر جمر الحكي من شاعرك يعني " هجاء " 
لو كنت بهجي حضرتك ما خفت منِّك ..
قلت لك !

هذي القصيده مصنِّفه في دفتري قصة " رثاء "
حبٍ يموت وتنولد ...,, 
وحبٍ يعيش ويقتلك !

ناديت لك ياما .. 
ولا لبِّيت لي , وضاع النداء !
مبحوح صوتي والصدى من كثر ما ناديت لك !

أقرب من ثيابي علي وأبعد من نجوم السماء
ورغم إبتعادك والتعب .. 
أرسم طموح وأمهلك ..

ما كنت لي الداء وأنا ما كنت لـ جروحك " دواء " ..
ما عشت في دنياي لي !!
عايش ولكن عشت " لك " !

علمتك القلب الوفي .., 
ما يخذلك فيه " إنتماء " !
وعلمتني كيف العشم في من تحبه .. يخذلك !!

علمتك إن أصل الهوى يرجع لـ كلمة " إحتواء " !
وعلمتني إن الهوى , 
ما عاش يوم بـ داخلك !

علمتك إنِّي لك بحر [ مدَّه وجزره ] لك وفاء !
وعلمتني كيف أنصدم وأغرق أنا في ..
ساحلك !

ما تستحي ,, 
ودامك كذا ؟ 
- إفعل حبيبي ما تشاء !
توِّي عرفت إنِّي كثر ما أعْرِفِك .. 
كنت أجهلك !

ما كان قلبي بس لك وقلبك لعب دور الدهاء !
وما كنت لك أقرب من أنفاسك وأقرب من هلك ؟!

ما عاد تفرق غيبتك أو رجعتك .. عندي سواء !
كنت إهتمامي ورغبتي .., 
والحين دوري أهملك !

لا صار قلبي لك وطن .. 
أبسألك وين الولاء ..؟
وشلون حال المملكه ؟ 
- دام الخيانه من ( ملك ) !

إن كنت جاهل ..! 
" لعبتك قلبي " وما فيها ذكاء 
حتى الطفل إن جبت له [ لعبه ].. 
- ولاءه صار لك !

قبل أنتهي عندي - أمر ما هو طلب وإلا - رجاء ..
لا يشغلك ماضي إنتهى .. 
ركِّز علـى " مستقبلك " !


:





الشاعر :احمد الصانع*

----------


## نبراس،،،

جمييله جدا هذه الابيات 
مشكوووره على هذا الطرح
دمتم

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

فصيدة قمة في الروعة

مشكور على النقل أخي

----------


## ابوعبدالكريم

قصيدة جميلة ورائعه  

تسلم ايدك يالكويتيه

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------

